# Dunkeleisen verhütten lernen



## Franz (27. Oktober 2006)

Erlernen kann ichs in BRD aber  wo genau? und was kostet des?


----------



## Rascal (27. Oktober 2006)

Folgendermassen:

Du musst in die Kammer mit den 7 Geistern. Dort musst du Dunk'rel (englisch: Gloom'rel) anquatschen, welcher von dir ein Tribut verlangt. Daraufhin erscheint vor seinen Füssen ein Kessel. Dort müsst ihr folgenden Tribut abliefern: 20 Goldbarren, 10 Echtsilberbarren, und 2 Sternrubin.
Danach könnt ihr ihn nochmals ansprechen, und er bringt euch bei, Dunkeleisenerz zu verhütten.

Um das Erz zu verhütten (8 Erz ergeben 1 Barren!), müsst ihr zur Schwarzen Schmied gehen. Diese befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Geschmolzenen Kern, bzw. auf dem Weg zur Vorquest: Bei der Brücke, welche über den Lavastrom zum Kern führt, hat's links einen schmalen Steg mitten in die Lava. Das ist die Schwarze Schmiede.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Madrax (28. Oktober 2006)

ist der umbenannt worden,meine der heist Dunk´rel oder so ähnlich ist der 2´te von rechts wenn man reinkommt.
mfg Madrax


----------



## Rascal (29. Oktober 2006)

Kann gut sein.... doofe Lokalisierung xD


----------



## Sahne (30. Oktober 2006)

Madrax schrieb:


> ist der umbenannt worden,meine der heist Dunk´rel oder so ähnlich ist der 2´te von rechts wenn man reinkommt.
> mfg Madrax



Kann ich bestätigen, Dunk'rel.


----------

